# Lea in NJ!!!



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

She's all settled in and relaxing!!!!!

Here's Nicole!




































Here Bean is guarding me and watching her favorite commercial!










The Lea smile...









Good night everyone!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww she looks so happy to be relaxing OUTSIDE the car!! LOL thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, she just always seems so happy and content. You guys are amazing..... thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aw... great shots! I bet by the time Bean has to say goodbye to Lea he'll (she'll?) be sorry to see her go!! Have lotsa fun with her tonight!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pic...looks like she is setteling in nicely.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Does she have a preference - shotgun or in the back seat?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

JB - your home looks good with two Goldens in it!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright!!! More Lea pictures. I'm just amazed at how she just settles right in where ever she lands. What a trooper. She's living off the kindness of strangers and loving every minute of it. I can't tell you how anxious I am to meet her tomorrow!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

She calls shotgun....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol...I love Bean's favorite commercial, too....


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cute pics!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Bless her heart, she has to be tired. maybe somehow she knows what is going on, that is going to a home to stay for the rest of her life and be loved and pampered.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

This is too cool!! Have a good night all and safe travels tomorrow....:wave:
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

This has been so enjoyable to read about Lea. It really is a great thing that all of you are doing for this beautiful dog. Congrats to you all for a great thing you are doing!!!!

Ronna


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwwwww...welcome to the Garden State Lea!!!! Get a good night's rest for the last leg of your adventure!

To all of Lea's angels...I've been following her journey and you are all doing a wonderful thing!!! Bless you all!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Many many thanks to you Jenna, this really is your baby. Thanks to everyone who is making this possible, but, rest on your laurels Jenna , without you taking Lea in, this would have never come to fruition. Who would have ever believed this would have happened in one week?:headbang2


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy in NJ! I have fallen in love with that face of hers! I cannot wait to meet her tomorrow!! Along with Megan and Mary....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

_*Welcome to NJ, Lea!!

*__*It's great to have you in our humble little state! I can't wait to meet you tomorrow morning! Will Bean be joining you in the car?*_​


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's amazing that after so many hours in the car, Lea is still happy and ready to keep on goin'. Gage was like that after his long trip from Memphis to Tehachapi. He wanted to jump into every car or truck we passed for several days after his arrival. I figured he'd be sick of being in a vehicle, but he was ready for more.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Lea has met so many new people and new dogs in the past few days, she is a real trooper. This whole " Lea's great adventure" has been so fun to watch unfold!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww, those are great pictures!! Lea seems to settle in where ever she is!! She still looks happy and not overwhelmed by it all. I can't wait for her to get HOME!! Thanks for posting these pic and helping her on her journey!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! This is just an amazing thing to watch unfold. She is still trucking along, and is more than halfway home!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good job guys! Lea doesn't even look like she's missed a beat! Again....what a happy girl!! Good luck tomorrow Lea!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh it's soo good to see more pics of her!!! Bless her, she does still have her beautiful smile on!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks very happy, thanks guy's









​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great job today, ladies!!! Good luck tomorrow to all of you "Sunday Drivers". I'm close enough to one of the transfer sites that I'm going just to meet Lea, Barb, and Megan.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Pics of everyone, please!!! And do save your originals. I will have to downsize them for the website, but if I do a magazine article, may need the original large size as it came off your cameras.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she looks like she's fitting right in.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have some good originals


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, I have been watching this story unfold and it's just amazing to me... how well a group of relative strangers come together to transport this beautiful dog into a wonderful home. 

It also amazes me just how relaxed and calm Lea seems to be in each of these photos, with different handlers, in different states. Such a WELL ADJUSTED golden, for sure. This girl doesn't looks like she doesn't have a care in the world. She must know where it's all leading......

Angie


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

What a wonderul story this is...Miss Lea is so happy and content...what a wonderful disposition she has...my hat's off to you all....*YOU GO LEA!*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Pics of everyone, please!!! And do save your originals. I will have to downsize them for the website, but if I do a magazine article, may need the original large size as it came off your cameras.


Just cleaned my camera lens after Oakly boogered it up during our last outing. Really looking forward to meeting Lea tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Just cleaned my camera lens after Oakly boogered it up during our last outing. Really looking forward to meeting Lea tomorrow.


 
Rob, you are her last stop right? Can't wait for more pictures, this is so great. Now tell Oak not to booger the camera anymore...LOL








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> Rob, you are her last stop right? Can't wait for more pictures, this is so great. Now tell Oak not to booger the camera anymore...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.. My house is the finish line for the Great Race. Betty will pick Lea up here on Monday (weather permitting). I make sure I take lots of pictures. I hope we still have some snow by the. It was melting fast today.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

She must be really tired, and still looks so happy and relaxed.
Once again, I will repeat myself, but thank you so much for doing this.
Joe


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Lea is doing remarkably well on this transport! She looks like she's willing to fit right in where ever she lands!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lea is just such a sweet girl and just makes herself at home no matter where she is. I really loved her for the short time I had her.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Yep.. My house is the finish line for the Great Race. Betty will pick Lea up here on Monday (weather permitting). I make sure I take lots of pictures. I hope we still have some snow by the. It was melting fast today.


I hope Lea likes sticks!! Or maybe Oakly can show her the ropes


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely goldens!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I won't be seeing Lea this morning, but I do want to wish all of you from CT forward a very safe trip! I think she should be on her way by now.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kim, if you and Patty aren't bringing her from Hartford to Enfield, then who will be picking her up from Karen in Hartford? Does anyone know?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

:wave:SunnyDelight asked if she could bring her to Manchester CT since she was going to be in the area today. I am going to meet her there instead of Faith's Mommy and Kimm coming to me.


----------

